# My Hedgie Painting



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wanted to share a picture of the painting I just finished. Let me preface this by saying that I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing. Always wanted to try painting, but was too intimidated. Anyway, one day earlier this year, hedgie-daddy bought a introductory painting kit for beginners from E-bay for me. And I just started playing with it. Figured no one else would know what this painting is of, but you guys. 
It's of Zoey. It's funny, because when she puts on her grumpy face, it looks like she has these huge eyelashes. Really it's just her forehead. Anyone else's hedgie look like that? Anyway, enough stalling...here's the painting.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

That is AWESOME! Great job, PJM!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Your painting is really awesome!! I would never be able to tell this is one of your first paintings. Way to go, PJM!!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarahg stole my words, but totally awesome, you did a good job too and a good way to paint a hedgehog. It'll make none hedgehog owners ponder what exactly could it be and anyone who's had a hedgehog will know right off the bat. Definitely looks professional. And yes, Hester does this anytime she comes out, its snap into a ball, and then it takes her a few minutes to decide and come out, but there's usually a moment of that half looking out with angry eyes like Zoey is doing in the painting.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am an art student and I just wanted to let you know that I give you two thumbs way up!  I would not have guessed that you have never painted before. Beautiful job.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is great. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice,you are a natural!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I LOVE it. And I, too, went to art school. Not for art, I can't draw or paint a lick, but for theater. All my friends were artists, though, and I know what I like!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey look! Your picture looks like a closeup of my Priss!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OH...MY...GOD. :shock: 

You are amazing!!! Holy crap!!!

How much do you want for it? I want to buy it before you become famous and I can't afford it.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Love it, very cute indeed


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Thanks guys! Was really nervous about posting it, but I liked how it turned out. I'm really surprised, it turned out, actually. 
You all made my day! Such nice words!! I really appreciate it! I'm too excited to sleep now! Heehee.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You are a natural, that was your first try and it looks like it could've been done by a Proffessional Painter that spent their life painting everyday! Its beautiful


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

You have a gift.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!
It looks great!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the detail in the quills, I think that's what makes this so realistic. You got the white quills, the banded ones, you name it. This is truly great....keep it up! Pretty soon we'll all be paying you to do portraits of our hedgies!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, PJ!!! That's amazing!!! You did a wonderful job and you are a total natural!! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

WOW.......... :shock: . That is really good. Wish I could paint like that!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

You have some talent- - wow! You have an artist's eye. 

Is it watercolor or some other type of paint?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

suwanee said:


> Is it watercolor or some other type of paint?


It's oil. The beginners kit my sweet husband got me has oil, acrylic & watercolors. I didn't have any idea where to begin. His grandmother started taking watercolor art classes when she turned 65 & we have lots of her beautiful art in our house. I knew, based on that, that watercolor was going to be too difficult, so I haven't even tried it yet. But I did play with the acrylic & it dries too fast. I take a long, long time, apparently :lol: I mean, I get tired & have to go to bed & try more the next day... & then the next day...so the oil is working pretty well for me.


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

It is beautiful!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I love it. What a perfect thing to paint. I would hang it in my house.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, Zoey checked out her painting...she doesn't look too impressed.


----------

